# Question about claim in EPIC



## annamaria1827 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys!
Maybe someone can give right answer. I am not sure which exactly information need to fill in claim related to NDC of medication. For example, was injected J1050.01 (Depo) with amount of 150, this medication has NDC 59762-4537-1. When we go to tab "Charge", than "NDC", which amount should be in "Admin Amt" and "Unit"? I assumed it should be in ADmin Amt- 150, and in Unit-mg, but not sure; heard opinion should be 1mg. There is one more way to fill it, which is depending to amount in vial. Please answer who has experience with this type of claims. I gave example for J1050.01, but it could be any other medication like J3301 or J1040.
If someone know it exactly, please help.


----------



## TTcpc (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope this might help you...

I have Epic here and the neurology clinic that I work with administers Botox.  How I enter is:  Charge/ NDC code and then when the box pops up I enter the NDC for the Botox in this format 0023-3921-02 and 200 in the Admin Amt and U for units in the Unit box as Botox comes in unit vials.  I would assume that yours would work the same way.  If I have wastage, I enter J0585 (Botox) with the units used and then another line with J0585 with a JW modifier to show wastage and the amt wasted.


----------

